# Add a room - under the awning



## dchaviland

Just curious if anyone has any experience with the "add a room" covers wherein you can take your awning basically put three walls around it. Seems like an interesting idea. DW and I camp in areas that are prone to strong breezes and occasional rain and could use the additional cover. I don't know about most but I prefer to do most if not all cooking outside. Also we are strongly considering a family trip to Disney World and to do that would max out the total number of beds we have in the trailer so we're wanting to do as much cooking and everything possible outside. 

Thoughts?

David :icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## haroldj

David, I have not personally used these, but I have admired them from afar at some campgrounds. The ones I have seen, made by carefree, looked like they worked pretty well and I started researching them a little, and the ones I saw were $600 and up, so I decided to hold off.

It would provide you another room the size of your awning, which depending on the size of your rig, can be a nice addition.


----------



## mailfire99

Did you decide to try one of these for the possible disney world camping trip? Curious to know how this works out, if you decided to get one.


----------



## dchaviland

*Not yet...*



mailfire99 said:


> Did you decide to try one of these for the possible disney world camping trip? Curious to know how this works out, if you decided to get one.


No. We didn't get one yet. But it is on the short list of things we are considering. Believe it or not, one of our favorite places just to "chill" is Galveston State Park here in Texas. 

TPWD: Galveston Island State Park

However, this park is embarrassingly not even 45 miles from the house. But I tell you, the DW and I could camp there for two weeks come home totally rested. However, it is also windy and keeping cook stoves going can be problematic. But with its resources and the city of Galveston close by, it is a perfect place for us to "smoke test" new ideas, repairs, and the like and not be too far from home with the trailer. 

Our thoughts of Disney World center around the fact that, granted it is hot, but it rains with regularity and we want the extra room for outdoor cooking even under rainy weather conditions. At the earliest, our WDW trip is at least not until next Summer but we are trying to plan ahead now. No doubt, we'll "field test" the room at Galveston State Park. 

David :icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## antigua

We had one for our popup and used it once. Our very last trip with the pup before we traded it in for the hybrid. I know lots of people who love it and swear by it because of the extra room and storage it provides. However, I didn't like it because it took long enough to set up our popup (3 hrs +) that putting up an add a room would have added to the time. Plus I felt closterphobic when I was in there. I didn't like how it got so humid in there when the walls were down. There was a lot of water build up on the underside of the awning and kept dripping on my head. It does provide great shelter at night if you want to put a table and chairs to play some card and get away from all the bugs. For me, it was a complete waste of money and I wished I never bought it. That's just my opinion. you may find it very useful especially if you’re going to have all those people with you. A quick note, my add a room came with a warning label regarding cooking inside the add a room but I can't remember what it said. :scratchhead: Something to do with melting and carbon monoxide. Make sure you read that before you buy it.
I hope this help.......a bit a least! Good Luck


----------



## glfortner

dchaviland-I agree with you that Galveston Island State Park is nice. I haven't camped there but have visited the park. When I lived in Houston and Beaumont I would visit the island often. I don't know if you can still do it, because it was some time ago that I was there, but some friends and I tented on the beach.


----------



## iam1ru12

We purchased the "add-a-room" option for our new camper. I have to say with an outdoor rug or RV mat underneath it, it really keeps down on the dirt getting into the camper. Plus we have some light-weight metal, stacking shelves that we use to store shoes on, right outside the door to camper. The add-a-room also helps keep things looking neat around the campsite. We keep our "drinks" cooler out there as well as a bin the we use to put dirty clothes.

I also do most of our cooking on the RVQ grill outside as well. However I use a box fan to blow any smoke out the side mesh rather than let it float up under the awning.

Here are a few pics: Picasa Web Albums - Mike

-Mike

P.S. - It only takes me 5 additional minutes to put on the add-a-room by myself with a step ladder. It would be easier if just installed it with the roof not raised all the way up but my wife and family are usually very anxious to get unpacked. We've been out 3 three times this year with our new camper (a 2008) but I already have the setup time (with the add-a-room) to about 30 to 40 mins from the time I back the camper into place to the time I take off my shoes, put up my feet and throw back a cold one.


----------



## amy0807

Hi, Mike. Love the pics! We were in Cherokee just a few days before you on the 4th.


----------



## ctfortner

Looks nice Mike, good pics. Have you experienced rain with it yet? Just curious how well it works with a little wind and rain.


----------



## iam1ru12

ctfortner said:


> Looks nice Mike, good pics. Have you experienced rain with it yet? Just curious how well it works with a little wind and rain.


It has performed rather well in the rain; we weather 2 fairly wet storms while in Cherokee, NC over the 4th of July this year. With the walls rolled up (i.e. - just the screens, it kept some of the rain out. With the "walls" rolled down and held in place by the velcro, it kept most of the rain out. We were using one of those green outdoor grass looking carpets under the awning/add-a-room. That stayed rather wet. However I think that's due to the type of carpet it is versus anything the add-a-room contributed.

-Mike


----------



## andy

I am interested .to find one, for less than $600.00 anyhow. Does anyone know how many Mfrs. are out there? or a website to check?


----------



## iam1ru12

andy said:


> I am interested .to find one, for less than $600.00 anyhow. Does anyone know how many Mfrs. are out there? or a website to check?


Andy,
My Add-a-room is manufactured by Carefree of Colorado. Here is a link: Carefree of Colorado - Motor Home - Add-A-Room

As for others, I'm really not sure.

-Mike


----------



## ctfortner

They do look nice, wouldnt mind having one either.


----------



## jetpilot

I purchased a 2000 Coleman Utah camper in July. I thought I really needed an Add A Room and searched for one on the internet for a month or so. I was quoted a new one for $750.00. Then I found one on ebay and got it for about $225.00. When I got it I discovered it didn't have any instructions or information on how to install it. I finally determined that I needed an installation kit which I ordered from a Fleetwood dealer in Salt Lake. The first one I got was short a zipper section. It took almost a month to get a replacement. In October I tried to install it and found another part was missing. I think I have it all now. That part arrived last week. What I have learned so far is that it will take some practice to get it all set up quickly. There is a lot of Velcro to install. I wonder if one of these Eazy Up shelters with side curtains wouldn't be faster and work just as well. I've seen them that are 10 X 10 or 12 X 12 that have screened sides and also solid curtains. I'm sure that would be less expensive than an Add A Room. Just a thought. Good luck!


----------

